# Salted sunflower seeds?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok so I know sunflower seed are safe for rats but not salted or any Kim if seasoned ones. But I had picked up sunflower seeds for me and they are in the shell an salted if I was to she'll a couple and give them to the rats would that be ok? Or rinse the whole thing off first then let them open it their selves? This would only be a rare treat for them but I don't want to give them the thing with out taking salt off of it some way because they taste really salty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShameOnSnakeFood (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe salted ones are higher in fat than the unsalted.If you give them one or two it probably won't kill them or make him sickI would stay away from them just to be safe, unsalted sunflower seeds aren't to good for them and I expect salt ones to be worse. Extra salt can cause problems to a ratty and should not be a part of their diet. However, unsalted sunflower seed are fine, just as long as you don't give them too much, they are very fatty, its like the fast food of the rat world.Washing them would be good, as long as there's no salt on the sunflower seed itself and just on the shell.Hope I helped


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sunflower seeds really rank up there on the list of foods that rats are most commonly allergic to. Also, salt is not great. I would choose another treat.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

if its just a treat once in awhile boil the salt off the shelled for people ones, then you can share.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Sunflower seeds really rank up there on the list of foods that rats are most commonly allergic to. Also, salt is not great. I would choose another treat.


Really some rats are allergic to them? But they could be allergic to anything else they get fed just the same couldn't they? And if I give them the sunflower seeds I would be trying to get rid of as much of the salt as possible and it would only be one or two each not a whole handful and most likely the one time they would get them because we don't buy them often at all I just wanted something different haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

